# Existential feelings and thoughts during DPDR



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

I am curious what other peoples existential thoughts were during their DP or DR.

I am almost recovered I think from this "strange" thing.

I am over most thoughts now, but the last one that lingers is that
people still sometimes feel or look a little strange, I see them
a little TOO scientifically if you know what I mean.

Hope to see what happens here.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

whatthehell said:


> I am curious what other peoples existential thoughts were during their DP or DR.
> 
> I am almost recovered I think from this "strange" thing.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you want to know what mine are? You are brave because I think that sometimes hearing about them would cause me personally to get scared, but perhaps the scariest place can sometimes be inside our own heads.

I think about why we are here, to why we are alive. I analyze why I am alive, and if I am alive, then there must be so much more that is alive, and that science hasn't discovered it.

I also think a lot about the nature of reality, and why I am me, and look the way I do.

I also think about the universe and want to know where God is, if God exists, etc.

I also think about life on other planets, and why am I on this planet. If there is life on other planets, what is it like there?

None of this really sounds bad, but it can get bad as you know when you are in a high state of anxiety and you feel unreal.


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

I think we are all brave for dealing with such an absurd sensation such as
DP.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Those are the same exact thoughts I get


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I've had tons and tons of existential thoughts etc.. all my life. Thats normal right? hrm... they just never got in the way. Just sometimes it was a bit wierd, but usually I had them under control. Problem is with facing DP etc.. it all spins out of control. Gets obsessional.

Thoughts I might have are does time go in multiple directions starting somewhere and going forward and backwards at the same time. The fact that i'll be dead twice and how nobody talks about it, but we've all been dead already.

About how my life is just one big experiment. I think about crazy data mining and sorting. The ability to extract data and mine and organize it in the future.. esentially i think about singularity.

So for instance you can format your hard drive and people still can get the information off of it. In the military they will hard format the fuck out of something like 7 times. I cross relate a lot of things. so I think about that in terms of the footprint on our world. I think about the conservation of energy theory and how that might apply. What I become when I die and if it is retrievable. from another plane, layer. everything! replayed.

I think a lot about aliens landing on a destroyed earch and what would they discover/uncover. I think this when I see something rediculous or am doing somehting stupid like even this whole forum thread could be processed later on. this very text. what that might mean.

I think about all the people i've killed. not on purpose. but some how. on accident. and I don't and probably will never know who. Or just how my existence ripples through others.

God the list could go on forever.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Are you sure you want to know what mine are? You are brave because I think that sometimes hearing about them would cause me personally to get scared, but perhaps the scariest place can sometimes be inside our own heads.
> 
> I think about why we are here, to why we are alive. I analyze why I am alive, and if I am alive, then there must be so much more that is alive, and that science hasn't discovered it.
> 
> ...


Yep mine are about like this. Sometimes I don't even know who I am anymore and don't recognize myself. I feel like a robot!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Life is physical. Your body is the reality. Your body IS here, on this planet, moving about like every other animal here. You're conscious in order to not die, and to pick a proper mate to make babies with. The feeling of "you", is one hell of a way to preserve yourself. It's pretty brilliant. Life is pretty amazing to work itself out in such ways. Nothing is named in reality. Words are something we humans created, as with the concepts behind them. We have only been here for the smallest amount of time. Time is also not reality. The earth spins around and it looks like the sun goes up and down and we call that a day, 24 hours. It's just a unit of measurement. ANYWAY, Just think like EVERY other animal on this planet. We are just like them! Exactly. We just think ourselves into holes! Imagine being a squirrel and observing a human male and female screaming and arguing over the dishes not being done, which some how descends into who cheated on who a year previous. How silly would that seem? You think nothing of it, and move on in search of food. All things beyond survival are a treat. They are tasty, enjoy them.

Imagine being ****-erectus, as vocal communication begins, little more than grunts. FLASH! A lightning bolt hits nearby. CRACK!! Thunder. WTF?!?! Run, hide. There is something huge and powerful in the sky. We are tiny and scared and there is something huge and powerful in the sky that can kill us. It, or he, must know what's up, being so huge and powerful.

Ages later, as the emotions focus, and the ego becomes dense, words are formed. We now have some kind of sense that separates us from other things like, "rocks" and "trees", "big powerful thing in the sky", so we name them.

Some of the things I sifted through. I dunno.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

And I guess I put a period at the end of this topic.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Me too. I don't get the blitz of existential thoughts now like I did when it started 7 1/2 years ago, like "I'm not real" and "nothing is real," that I'm aware of, but I'll sometimes be looking at something and then realize that my mind is frantically working on the giant philosophical implications of it like they need to be figured out yesterday. It never seems to add up to any conclusion, either, though my mind used to conclude that things weren't real more, I think, when this was worse.


----------

